# hey IM(F), I am a n00b



## HtownN00b (Mar 22, 2012)

So i have a thread that I haven???t updated in a little while on my gains since I have started being dedicated to training and dieting and sleeping. I just wanted to put a thread out there saying I am new and maybe I can actually use this amazing site for what it is worth (which is an immense amount) 

thanks 
Htownn00b


----------



## Arnold (Mar 22, 2012)

HtownN00b, welcome to IronMagazine Forums!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 22, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 22, 2012)

This forum will past your expectations, full of knowledge and knowledgable people...


----------



## brazey (Mar 22, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 22, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 22, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## charley (Mar 22, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Kimi (Mar 22, 2012)

Hello!!!


----------



## IWANTORAL(S) (Mar 23, 2012)

Welcome brudda.. Ur a fresh slate thats the best man.. In ur first cycle ull gain the most out of any other as long as ur diet and training is in order.  Good to have u man


----------



## HtownN00b (Mar 23, 2012)

Duuude ^^ this is why I started using iron mag over E****...I am so happy to hit this cycle with clean receptors and to kind of completely change my attitude on training..Im a hockey player and am lucky enough to rep my hometown  but I never though I would surpass 4,000 calories and whatnot a day but this cycle has taken my training/diet/sleep and actually has got my body acclimated to what it is supposed to be doing..I updated my profile a bit guys..thanks again for all the welcome comments


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 23, 2012)

You'll be  happy here, welcome!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 23, 2012)

im is shite for training


buy some books


----------



## maxer2250 (Mar 24, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## HtownN00b (Mar 24, 2012)

*Thanks for the welcomes again*



maxer2250 said:


> Welcome!


Im is shite?


sorry buddy I don???t need books for training..with the time I spend on the ice (I play hockey in the IHL) and in the gym..it seems diet is more important honestly..I pushy my body harder and harder every day when training..but it seems a lot of n00bz like myself don???t eat properly..however I cannot fill the void in my stomach..Spaghetti and meatballs manicotti lasagna...I made about 20 pounds of food..just finished the last serving


----------



## HtownN00b (Mar 24, 2012)

sorry Maxer I did mean to put your welcome quote in there..obviously youâ€‹did not tell me to get some books lol..besides the hunger games I haven’t read too many books this last year..I guess all hockey players are dumb


----------



## 69grunt (Mar 24, 2012)

Yo!!!


----------



## HtownN00b (Mar 25, 2012)

*yo*

whats good grunt


69grunt said:


> Yo!!!


----------

